# Grinder to pair with Gaggia Classic 2019?



## Dannysingh8 (1 mo ago)

Hi guys, i've just bought the Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 (my first espresso machine) and now need to pair with a decent grinder (can be hand or electric). I'd say my budget is around £150, any recommendations would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## snikom (2 mo ago)

I used a lelit fred (same as iberital mc2 I believe, someone offered one in classifeds this week) single dosing in. Both are 190 ish new.

There is also the sage dose control at 150 ish right now, however I started with a second hand smart pro and the plastic gears were shot when I received it so I would be cautious second hand


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

I have a friend with a Gaggia Classic and Sage Dose Control and seems to be getting on well with it!


----------



## Dannysingh8 (1 mo ago)

Would you guys say the Smart Grinder Pro is considerably better than the Dose Control and worth paying abit more?


----------



## NewbieOneKenobi (1 mo ago)

J-Max or Kinu M47 from what I've heard.

If you prefer electric, a cafe or restaurant may be selling something they've been using; a Mazzer or better. I hear those are good for quality, though may struggle with retention.


----------



## snikom (2 mo ago)

Dannysingh8 said:


> Would you guys say the Smart Grinder Pro is considerably better than the Dose Control and worth paying abit more?


Personally I weigh my beans in and single dose so smart pro offers nothing extra to me and I am always more dubious about electronics on things going wrong.


----------



## Dannysingh8 (1 mo ago)

Done some more research over the last few days and the Iberital MC2 at £180 seems a good bet. Does anyone have one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Get your 
Self a second hand grinder like a mignon


----------



## snikom (2 mo ago)

Dannysingh8 said:


> Done some more research over the last few days and the Iberital MC2 at £180 seems a good bet. Does anyone have one?



There is an mc2 currently for sale in classifieds









Iberital MC2


Owned since September 2020. normal use. Full working order but some cracking on bottom of hopper. I didn’t know about this until I took it off to sell. Works fine as is but new hoppers available for around £10 on happy donkey.




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

a year or so ago you could have got a eureka mignon crono for about 190. but they have changed the burrs and it’s now only suitable for brewed coffee.

but, you can buy a new set of burrs for it for less than 25 quid. so it would cost just over 200 in total. 

for the money the mignon is decent, solidly built and reliable. i had looked at the sage one but it seemed lots of people struggle with it (search on here and other places).


----------



## Dannysingh8 (1 mo ago)

I'm always wary of second hand stuff as they are likely to be faulty/damaged. For £60 it's not a bad price, but buying new for £180 just gives me a sense of security.

What do you guys think?

My Gaggia Classic arrived this morning and looks great, now I just need to get a grinder!


----------



## snikom (2 mo ago)

Dannysingh8 said:


> I'm always wary of second hand stuff as they are likely to be faulty/damaged. For £60 it's not a bad price, but buying new for £180 just gives me a sense of security.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> My Gaggia Classic arrived this morning and looks great, now I just need to get a grinder!


Yes I know what you mean about second hand.

I have just upgraded to a niche zero (still waiting for it to be delivered) and went new rather than second hand as they were going for £400 and new is £500. Of course as soon as I did that someone advertised one at £360.

I would have a look at the mignon suggested above they are meant to be very good although I find the line up is confusing.

Enjoy the new machine (are you going to stick a 9 bar spring in)


----------



## Dannysingh8 (1 mo ago)

snikom said:


> Yes I know what you mean about second hand.
> 
> I have just upgraded to a niche zero (still waiting for it to be delivered) and went new rather than second hand as they were going for £400 and new is £500. Of course as soon as I did that someone advertised one at £360.
> 
> ...


Has a quick google search and the Mignon seems to be around the £300 mark which is too much for me, hence why I am tempted by the Iberital MC2. 

Do you think the 9 bar spring is a must for the machine? Can see it's £16 on Shades of Coffee. 

Gaggia also included some grounded coffee, which I haven't tried yet. Is this good and which basket is best to use? (received 2 different ones plus the original one in the dosing funnel)


----------



## snikom (2 mo ago)

Dannysingh8 said:


> Has a quick google search and the Mignon seems to be around the £300 mark which is too much for me, hence why I am tempted by the Iberital MC2.
> 
> Do you think the 9 bar spring is a must for the machine? Can see it's £16 on Shades of Coffee.
> 
> Gaggia also included some grounded coffee, which I haven't tried yet. Is this good and which basket is best to use? (received 2 different ones plus the original one in the dosing funnel)


I would definitely put a 9 bar spring in as my first mod.

There is a dedicated area here for gaggia with far more knowledgeable people than me though.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Dannysingh8 said:


> Has a quick google search and the Mignon seems to be around the £300 mark which is too much for me, hence why I am tempted by the Iberital MC2.
> 
> Do you think the 9 bar spring is a must for the machine? Can see it's £16 on Shades of Coffee.
> 
> Gaggia also included some grounded coffee, which I haven't tried yet. Is this good and which basket is best to use? (received 2 different ones plus the original one in the dosing funnel)


If you live close to Leicester. I’ve a niche and an MC2, you could compare the two, if you fancy a coffee here.


----------

